
Sweaterify - ingve
http://kosamari.github.io/sweaterify/
======
RandallBrown
This is pretty cool. You might even be able to turn this into a business if
you could actually order the sweaters. Extra bonus points if you could do that
without it being screen printed on.

It doesn't handle rotated images correctly. Many of the images I tried with my
iPhone came out turned sideways or upside down. (I believe this is because the
iPhone stores the correct orientation in the exif data.)

~~~
headcanon
I worked on a similar project once (fully-client-side image cropping), and you
are correct about the EXIF data. There was a library out there that saved my
ass with that problem, but it escapes me now.

Edit: I think this is it: [https://github.com/blueimp/JavaScript-Load-
Image](https://github.com/blueimp/JavaScript-Load-Image)

~~~
alexkavon
Yo dawg, don't sweat it. That's why there's
[https://hammerjs.github.io/](https://hammerjs.github.io/)

------
headcanon
Great project. Looking at current options for custom ugly christmas sweaters,
they all seem to have become custom ugly christmas sweat _shirts_. Couple this
idea with a proper knitting machine and figure out how to scale, and you could
have a cool seasonal business idea.

